# Mavericks to Pursue Gasol



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480810334551162880
I could see it working, but I don't know how much Pau has left in the tank. Still, I'd rather have him than _not_ have him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Calderon/Monta/Melo/Dirk/Pau has the chance to be the worst defensive line-up ever assembled for an above-.500 team. Therefore, I am all for this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would love to see Pau and Dirk playing alongside each other, despite neither being in his prime anymore.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Its a decent signing, but it sure doesn't move the Mavs into contention. It just makes them continue to be one of those annoying mid level teams who can win on any given night, but don't really have a shot at the title.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Its a decent signing, but it sure doesn't move the Mavs into contention. It just makes them continue to be one of those annoying mid level teams who can win on any given night, but don't really have a shot at the title.


I think they know this, and I think that Cuban's fine with giving Dirk a few more 50+ win seasons before retirement even if they don't win another ring. It's the flip side of what Boston wound up doing with Pierce last summer. There are arguments to be made for both.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I thought they wanted defense?

They should chase Chandler and Ariza.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I think they'll end up with either Ariza or Deng. Wouldn't be surprised if Chandler came into the picture if Melo leaves the Knicks.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> I think they'll end up with either Ariza or Deng. Wouldn't be surprised if Chandler came into the picture if Melo leaves the Knicks.


Deng+Chandler would be very good for this team. I think those two moves put them right in the hunt for a top 4 seed in the loaded West.


----------

